# UK couple looking to Portugal - how do'able is it?



## mitya (3 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this so my apologies if it's off-topic but I figure many people can probably help answer my question.

In short: how easy is it for a UK couple (i.e. British passport-holders) to move to Portugal? We're not retirees or people with millions to invest or anything like that, just a working couple who want to change country.

We work for UK companies remotely, meaning we can work from anywhere. I'm assuming we can pay tax to Portugal, not UK, if we moved. (My company has staff in various companies, and they pay tax to their own countries, not UK).

I read that Portugal is encouraging foreigners to move to Portugal, and even has schemes to encourage foreigners to buy (and presumably live in, which we would) property.

Anyway, any advice is super welcome!
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes it is do-able but there's alot more to living here than working remotely.

I'd suggest, as Brits, you are allowed a 90 day stay in an EU place every 6 months then you take an 3 month "holiday", book a few places to stay in areas you may like to live and if you have to do a bit of work whilst on "holiday" then maybe no one would worry. Go see places, talk to people, get a NIF (Tax Code), a bank account (using an UK address) etc. You'll have a lot more information relevant to your particular situation then asking on a forum. Like what sort of rent and rental paperwork or what the costs are to buy somewhere and how much the elect and fuel and a car (or not) will be...... and all the rest about taxes, medical system, council tax...


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Portugal's new digital nomad visa: What we know so far


Under the scheme, remote workers will be able to live and work in Portugal for a year - but there is a minimum income requirement.




www.euronews.com





There is a new visa for digital nomads.


----------



## mitya (3 mo ago)

Thank you, both. The digital nomad scheme sounds interesting - I'll certainly take a look at that. Strontium - you're right, of course, but I was just asking about the legal mechanism to get there. Obviously, once we figure out whether that exists / is possible, we'll look into all the other, cultural and economic, factors. Thanks again.


----------



## bluesboy56 (3 mo ago)

mitya said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this so my apologies if it's off-topic but I figure many people can probably help answer my question.
> 
> ...


It's very doable. My wife and I have just started the process. You can do it using the D7 visa system.


----------



## ManuelUrdi (27 d ago)

As a "Lisboeta" Portuguese who lived in 7 European cities (in 3 countries), I'd recommend Portugal. And most Portuguese speak English. You'll be better off in language terms here than in Spain, for instance (I lived there for 2 decades). I can't really tell about residence/nationality paperwork, though.


----------

